# "Arrow: The Complete Second Season" on Blu-ray Combo Pack & DVD September 16, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Oliver Queen Goes From Hood to Hero
In The CW’s #1 Show
ARROW: 
THE COMPLETE SECOND SEASON



Contains All 23 Action-Packed Episodes From The Second Season,

Plus All-New Featurettes, , Deleted Scenes,

Gag Reel, A Bonus Recap Episode, "Year One", and More



Own it on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack & DVD September 16, 2014



BURBANK, CA (July 10, 2014) – Just in time for Arrow’s third season on The CW, catch up with the hard-hitting action series as Warner Bros. Home Entertainment Group (WBHEG) releases Arrow: The Complete Second Season on Blu-rayTM Combo Pack and DVD and on September 16, 2014. The release contains all 23 action-packed episodes from the second season, plus the one-hour Season One recap episode, "Year One," and over 90 minutes of extra content, including episode commentary, three behind-the-scenes featurettes, deleted scenes, six mini-webisodes, and a gag reel from The CW’s #1 series among Total Viewers. Arrow: The Complete Second Season is priced at $59.98 SRP on DVD and $69.97 SRP on Blu-ray Combo Pack.



Billionaire archery enthusiast Oliver Queen (Stephen Amell) returns for another season in Starling City. Sworn to fight crime and corruption in his city, Oliver (aka the Arrow) – with the help of the tech-savvy Felicity Smoak (Emily Bett Rickards) and his iron-fisted right hand, John Diggle (David Ramsey), and the occasional, reluctant assistance of former police detective Quentin Lance (Paul Blackthorne) – has been waging a one-man war on crime. But in all wars, there are casualties. To honor his fallen friend, Tommy Merlyn, and protect the people he loves, Oliver must rededicate himself to his mission and be more than just a vigilante. He must become a beacon of hope for the city’s most vulnerable…and a weapon of justice against those who prey upon them. Malcolm Merlyn (aka the Dark Archer) rocked Oliver Queen’s world in the first season finale of Arrow, but who’s going to pick up the pieces? Find out in season two as Oliver Queen goes from Hood to Hero!



Arrow: The Complete Second Season 9-disc Blu-rayTM Combo Pack contains 4 Blu-rayTM discs, 5 DVD discs, and an UltraVioletTM copy of all 23 episodes from season two, plus the season one bonus recap episode. UltraVioletTM allows consumers to download and instantly stream the episodes to their computers, tablets and smartphones. The UltraVioletTM episodes are a limited-time offer. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. The Blu-rayTM will be released in 1080p Full HD Video and will feature DTS-HD Master Audio for English 5.1. 



Arrow stars Stephen Amell (Private Practice), Katie Cassidy (Gossip Girl, Melrose Place), David Ramsey (Blue Bloods, Dexter), Willa Holland (The O.C.), Emily Bett Rickards (Flicka: Country Pride), Colton Haynes (Teen Wolf, The Gates), Manu Bennett (Spartacus, The Hobbit), with Susanna Thompson (Cold Case, NCIS) and Paul Blackthorne (The River). Based on the characters from DC Comics, Arrow is produced by Bonanza Productions Inc. in association with Berlanti Productions and Warner Bros. Television, with executive producers Greg Berlanti (Dawson’s Creek, Green Lantern, Brothers & Sisters), Marc Guggenheim (Eli Stone), and Andrew Kreisberg (Fringe).





BLU-RAY & DVD FEATURES

• Three new featurettes:

• From Vigilante to Hero – Documentary highlighting Oliver Queen’s journey from fighting injustices to becoming Starling City’s resident savior. 

• How Did They Do That?! The Visual Effects of Arrow– Explores how Season 2 has raised the bar for action and effects, showing how the creators can make anything the writers dream up come to life.

• Wirework: The Impossible Moves of Arrow – See how the intense and elaborate fight sequences are shot for maximum realism!

• Arrow 2013 Comic Con Panel

• Deleted Scenes

• Gag Reel



23 ONE-HOUR EPISODES + BONUS SEASON 1 RECAP


0. Bonus Recap Episode – Year One

1. City of Heroes

2. Identity

3. Broken Dolls

4. Crucible

5. League of Assassins

6. Keep Your Enemies Closer

7. State v. Queen

8. The Scientist

9. Three Ghosts

10. Blast Radius

11. Blind Spot




12. Tremors

13. Heir to the Demon

14. Time of Death

15. The Promoise

16. Suicide Squad

17. Birds of Prey

18. Deathstroke

19. The Man Under the Hood

20. Seeing Red

21. City of Blood

22. Streets of Fire

23. Unthinkable





BASICS

Street Date: September 16, 2014

BD and DVD Presented in 16x9 widescreen format

Running Time: Feature: Approx 1056 min

Enhanced Content: Approx 95 min


DVD
Price: $59.98 SRP
5 DVD-9s
Audio – English (5.1)
Subtitles – ESDH, Portuguese, Spanish, French

Catalog # 1000437611

UPC # 883929375004



BLU-RAY COMBO PACK

Price: $69.97 SRP

9-Disc Elite (4 BD-50s, 5 DVD-9s)

BD Audio –1080p Full HD Video, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 – English (5.1), Spanish, French, Portuguese

BD Subtitles – ESDH, French, Spanish, Portuguese, Finnish, Swedish

Catalog # 1000435629

UPC # 883929373451


----------

